# Male golden name?



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats on your puppy! Sorry the photo didnt attach.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, can't see the picture.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! How very exciting a new pup coming home soon! The sky is the limit on names. What is your favorite male name? You could name him something that you do. You could use things that may remind you of a color. Brick, Carmel, Rusty, Copper. Runner, Walker, Potter. Names for the season he will be coming to you in. Winter, Snow, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here*

Here is the picture! What a doll!!
Cameron McMillan's Images - Golden Retriever Photos


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

He looks like a Benny.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> He looks like a Benny.


 
I have the same feeling. Benny.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought of Bernie when I saw him. Pretty close to Benny.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the name Tanner! If I ever get another boy...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Your pup is simply gorgeous. A real stunner.

Naming your nugget is a very personal thing. It is linked to the sounds of your past that give you positive emotion. Since we all have different backgrounds different sounds trigger a heart warming response. Do you have a favourite nic name or name of a person or celeb that you admire? 

It sounds depressing but have a look at the rainbow bridge list of names of very much loved goldens and see what warms your heart. 

I also like the names listed above but I also have a personal emotional attachment to them. I also like Max.
Google: Most popular Male golden retriever dog names data base

It is tough. I often wonder if I have chosen the right name for my wonderful pup but no other name suits him more.

Good luck


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

As he has a white coat what about Casper, i have always like that name! Will be interested to see what you decide for your furball. When choosing names for our dogs I have always known it when I have met them for the first time


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

he's a sweetheart!... what about Sammy?


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dusty since he's a beautiful english creme till he lays in mud/dirt =P ( he is a golden after all)


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Chops, because I love that name maybe cause one of the sweetest male goldens I ever knew was named CHOPS.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your little guy, he's adorable. 

Benny is a great name, makes me think of Benny and the Jets by Elton John.

How about Ashen?

I'm really into College sports, I came very close to naming by boy after a couple of my favorite College Basketball players, but decided on Remy instead because I'd always wanted a Remy. Good Southern name for a Southern boy.


----------



## Bo Delicious (Feb 2, 2013)

If I got a male, I was going to name it Caesar


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Congradulations !

My pup Sheldon is named after the character on The Big Bang Theory.
So you can pick you name from famous movie or TV stars/ characters
famous sports people etc. 
Can't wait to see the name you pick.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm sure you'll pick out a great name for your boy. I always get to know the personality of my pup a little before I name them. It may take up to a week. That's how I ended up with Holmes and Watson. My next puppy will probably be named Doyle, continuing the theme. I went through 65 names for Holmes, lol.

I like to avoid the common names for dogs, and especially for Goldens. JMHO Take your time. Beautiful pup!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Casey, Sammy, Shamus,Murphy,Finn.. We also have a Buster, Duke, Dutch and Patton on our street. Good Luck!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The first time I held Bentley he was 3 1/2 weeks old. I picked him up and said "You look like a Bentley". I have no idea where that name came from. I've never met a dog with that name (now I hear it a lot though so maybe I just missed it).
Anyway, my point is, the name will come to you and it will be right for that puppy.
I'm not crazy about the name Bentley but it fits him so well he couldn't be called anything else.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

He looks like a Carson to me!


----------



## Cameron McMillan (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
Thank you for such a nice welcome to the forum and all of your great name suggestions.Sorry I didn't attach the photo correctly i'm still kinda new to this stuff.
My Sister came up with the name Riley which has kinda stuck with me now and will probably stay. What are everyone's thoughts? 

Lots of Thanks for everyone's help
Cameron.


----------



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm stuck on Lincoln. It was my vote for our Cooper, but I got outvoted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ He's very cute<: 

And I like the name Riley. 

On this subject I just found out the names of at least 2 of Bertie's littermates.... Eli and Simon. I love that at least three of the brothers have "people names".


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Well he looks like a cute cuddly teddy bear so I like the name "Teddy". Enjoy him he is so beautiful.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Riley sounds good to me.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine was going to be riley or ripley , we all voted on murphee, i personally love the name phoenix though, maybe my next one : )


----------

